# Eating poopoo?



## koko0830 (Nov 13, 2006)

My 6 mth golden goes potty in the backyard, and I often clean the poo every few days or so. But somehow, after he pees every time, he would then eat the poo. I tell him not to, but right when I walk away, he continues eating it. I even put some hot spicy sauce on there <as I was advised>, but he seemed to like it even more. What should I do to stop him from eating it?


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

A popular subject here in the past. Here is a link that addresses the subject of Coprophagia (the act of eating poop) which can may be of some help to you. Not one of the nicest aspects of owning a dog, is it?

Stopping Dogs From Eating Poop


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I recommend cleaning his poop up asap. We dont have that problem with Katie.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh--I could make you squirm--Julie must think it is her own personal job to keep the cat box clean. I had a dog years ago that would raid the cat box for midnight snacks. No she was not raiding the box at midnight--she would do it during the day then go hide her midnight snack under my son's pillow. He hated that dog. Small wonder eh? 

some dogs just really like the taste of pooh--


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

koko0830 said:


> My 6 mth golden goes potty in the backyard, and I often clean the poo every few days or so. But somehow, after he pees every time, he would then eat the poo. I tell him not to, but right when I walk away, he continues eating it. I even put some hot spicy sauce on there <as I was advised>, but he seemed to like it even more. What should I do to stop him from eating it?



If you're going to go through the trouble of bending down to put hot sauce on the poop, why not just pick it up? I don't mean that in a ******** way  But if there is no poop on the ground, then there is nothing for him to eat.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

I agree with cleaning up the poo as soon as she goes, that will eliminate the problem.

There are also some products out on the market, (One called ForBid comes to mind off the bat) that you add to their food which makes their feces taste bad. Granted, I can't imagine poop tastes GOOD, but i've heard people who have had success with that sort of thing. I guess it leaves a bitter taste after it's digested.

Now if your dog will eat thru hot sauce, they might just be more determined to eat the poop than any deterrant will keep them away.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Don't let your dog watch you pick up the yard, and don't make a big deal of it when you see him eating poop. Anything (and I mean *anything*) that you make a big deal of or pay a lot of attention to will seem more attractive to the pup. 

Think of it from their perspective -- we pick up poop and it looks like it's so impoartant we must have ALL OF IT TO OURSELVES!

Try keeping things super picked up in the yard for a while or take him out on a leash. You can try additives to his food -- Forbid or Deter work on some dogs. Meat tenderizer, grated zuchinni or pineapple juice also work for some dogs.

-Stephanie


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

BTW - I had a client once who made such a big deal out of her dog eating poop that he became so obsessed with it, he'd turn and eat it as it came out of his own butt!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

FlyingQuizini said:


> BTW - I had a client once who made such a big deal out of her dog eating poop that he became so obsessed with it, he'd turn and eat it as it came out of his own butt!


Ok--that is gross...but a very good example of what I always say about ignoring the behavior we want to reduce and rewarding the behavior we want to increase. 

We so often accidentally reinforce troublesome behavior


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

njb said:


> Ok--that is gross...but a very good example of what I always say about ignoring the behavior we want to reduce and rewarding the behavior we want to increase.
> 
> We so often accidentally reinforce troublesome behavior



So true... so true. Then there's the realm of self-rewarding behaviors... Ahhh... so many reasons why behavior modification is such a fascinating field!

-Stephanie


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

My vet has two goldens and she said that one of them will eat the poop as it comes out the other's butt!!! I guess she doesn't have to worry about keeping her yard clean!!!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

VeronicaLovesHerGoldens said:


> My vet has two goldens and she said that one of them will eat the poop as it comes out the other's butt!!! I guess she doesn't have to worry about keeping her yard clean!!!


My dog does that with the cats--I have learned how not to watch--

I guess it is a normal thing--but i just don't want to watch it.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

it's like a chocolate ice cream machine... It might not taste the same though.


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

I think the worst part of it (as if the topic isn't bad enough) is how their breath smells after eating it!!!! And then if they decide to give kisses??!?!?! YUCK!!!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I am so not looking at chocolate ice cream the same ever again...thanks...ewww


----------



## koko0830 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks guys! I think I'm just gonna pick up the poop right after he poops.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

It's called recycling


----------



## DEE (Jan 17, 2006)

Clyde Loves Cat Poo And Barf. It's Just Gross, But They Do It.


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum (Jan 17, 2007)

Kerry are her own poop as a pup. Within a week of putting piece of pineapple in each meal she stopped. I carried the treatment on for a while just incase and because she started refusing her meal if there was no pineapple.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I've heard of using pineapple too. I'm not sure what it does but it wouldn't hurt to give it a try! 

I remember when Jack was around 8 mo old, I started to change him over to adult food from puppy chow and he started to eat the dog poops in the yard. I thought that maybe there was something missing in his diet that he still needed so I switched him back to the puppy chow (Nutro Lg Breed) and he stopped eating dog poop. He loves all other flavors of poop (cat, chicken, horse, etc), though, and in the winter I call it "poopsicles" :yuck:


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry for bringing up this foul subject again, but I needed to share this to stop myself from gagging. Fergus just had a very loose stool and started eating it. I almost threw up. I've been giving him these treats for training from Nutro that are natural and have apples and cinnamon in them (the treats actually smell great). I bet that's why he's just started eating his poop. I was grossed out by him eating firm stool, but that was nothing compared to seeing this. This gave me a whole new definition of grossed out. No licking me or chewing on soft furry toys for today!


----------



## monty's mom (Dec 23, 2007)

Cleaning up right away makes the most sense. Monty does this more in the winter when the poop is frozen. Ugh


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

lol monty loves frozen poopsicles!!


----------

